# Updates to my new site (including TuRBo)



## Erik (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey all,
I know I've been playing dead for a while on my site, it's been a while since I updated it. Today I worked a bit on it and I updated the news section, the about me section, added some links and pictures on general stuff. And last but not least I started with the Blindfolded section. The TuRBo method part is practically finished already. 
I hope you like it! 
http://erikku.110mb.com
Erik


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 17, 2008)

its great site content wise, but much of that content I find is hidden deep within the recursive structure of the page. Maybe it would be better if you just listed every single page on the left, neatly indented? Or is there too many? I don't know, it just takes about 5 clicks to get to the Turbo method for example, and that's probably too much. Sorry I'm a web designer i had to comment 

The Turbo method for edges though looks pretty sweet, and the algs look simpler than I expected. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 17, 2008)

Erik, you've explained the Turbo method beautifully.


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 17, 2008)

o(∩_∩)o...Thanks~


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay I've just read up on TuRBo for the first time, and I think it's a pretty trivial method that I myself thought of on my second day of BLD (really!). The only reason I didn't do more research on the subject was because I didn't know anything about ELL or cube-solving programs back then, so I just forgot about it after a while.

Now that I've encountered this again, I think I'll mention the ideas I had back then, which I've actually used for a few days but abandoned them in the end because they were too hard for me (I averaged 4-5 minutes when I was experimenting with this). Since I didn't know about ELL algs, this was what I did:

Terminology:
"Side" edges mean the edges that are opposite each other in a U perm.
"Central" edge means the edge that's between the opposite edges.
"Empty edge slot" means the edge that's on the same face as the U perm but is not part of the U perm.
Pretty obvious naming. If you still don't get what I'm referring to, you will once you read the stuff down there.

Case 1: All edges oriented: Do a normal U perm.

Case 2: 1 "side" edge flipped: Do a 2 move setup move (trivial) to bring it to the "empty edge slot" (which simultaneously turns the bad edge into a good one) and do a U perm.

Case 3: 1 "central" edge flipped: Do M or M' to bring it to the "empty edge slot" and do a U perm.

Case 4: Any 2 edges flipped: Flip the third (oriented) edge using Case 2/3's approach and do a U perm. Then flip the other 2 edges with any alg you like.

As you can see, these are all pretty trivial too, for the lazy BLD cuber who doesn't want to learn 6 more algorithms. Edit: I forgot to mention this, major problem is, you need to know which edges to flip in the end, so in other words, this is a really pathetic method that I came up with 

Erik, how is this different from whatever Milan Baticz is using? (as mentioned on your site, he uses ELL for BLD edges right?)

PS: Am I in the wrong thread?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

blah,
I thought of this idea too when I first started BLD...
I still like this method. I think learning all the corner cases can be useful, they are COLLs that can work in speed too.


----------



## Erik (Jul 17, 2008)

blah said:


> Erik, how is this different from whatever Milan Baticz is using? (as mentioned on your site, he uses ELL for BLD edges right?)


I never said it was different, only I worked it out and then found out he used the same. Plus, he didn't publish it, only I thought it was very interesting so I did.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 25, 2008)

Erik, why do you make everyone download a freakin 6.6MB picture just for visiting your front page? Please replace that by a real thumbnail picture. Will also look much better, as browsers suck at resizing (see attached comparison). Also, I doubt many people have a 3583x2627 display. I know I don't. I prefer max 1024x768. I highly recommend IrfanView for tasks like this.

Oh and I just noticed that several links in the left-side menu of your blindsolving area go to http://www.nwwl.com/ which is the website of the Naked Women's Wrestling League. Interesting.


----------



## InternetTom (Jul 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Erik, why do you make everyone download a freakin 6.6MB picture just for visiting your front page? Please replace that by a real thumbnail picture. Will also look much better, as browsers suck at resizing (see attached comparison). Also, I doubt many people have a 3583x2627 display. I know I don't. I prefer max 1024x768. I highly recommend IrfanView for tasks like this.
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that several links in the left-side menu of your blindsolving area go to http://www.nwwl.com/ which is the website of the Naked Women's Wrestling League. Interesting.



I agree with the resizing, just looks better and uses less bandwidth which for some people is a big deal.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2008)

Next update: ss?? Sunstern?


----------



## Erik (Aug 1, 2008)

@ Stefan: yeah you are right, I will replace the image soon. All the weird links are caused by 110mb.com. It's because the page doesn't exist yet. I should make a standard page saying it's not finished yet when you click it instead of letting them automatically go to weird sites.
@ Fazruls: I might make that in the future although I would not call it ss then. First of all, check your WO2 info, and 2nd of all because I think and am sure it was me who invented it.
@ Blah: why do you ask? I clearly say that he probably uses the same (ish).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> @ Fazruls: I might make that in the future although I would not call it ss then. First of all, check your WO2 info, and 2nd of all because I think and am sure it was me who invented it.



From what Mitchell originally told me, the method you came up with didn't include a set of cases.


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2008)

my name is fazrulz

with a z, probably a typo though


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 1, 2008)

Erik, when did you update the records page? Can't belive your best 7x time is 13:xx, I have done it in 13:xx


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > @ Fazruls: I might make that in the future although I would not call it ss then. First of all, check your WO2 info, and 2nd of all because I think and am sure it was me who invented it.
> ...



I told him the initial thing, I can't tell what the original idea was since it's still secret and I want to remain it one. He thought it could be used in a way like this and then we both kinda made the ideas for the 'SS' method, and even both searched for some algs for it. 
Also experimenting wether to leave the first layer permuted the way it was, so it's easier to inspect the last layer or let the first just remain a face and don't care about permutation, which gives shorter algs then. Of course the step further of orienting the last layer where you only have 3 of the first ones of a face with mere insertions of RU'R' to the idea of doing this from all positions (like when the last sticker points up or is already in the slot) was kinda made at the same moment.
I actually already used a variation of this method at some solves at Czech 2007 or even earlier. I'm not really sure when Mitchell and me discussed it, maybe he still knows that. I'm not sure if it was before Czech 2007 or after. 
Basic line is that I still don't think SS is the right name. Plus, I'm surprised Mitchell told anyone about the method since I thought we agreed on keeping it secret... 
Haven't spoken to him in a while thuogh..

@ Kenneth, I should just remove that part of the site. The records are old and I don't even know 90% of my current records now xD


----------



## Erik (Aug 3, 2008)

So thanks to Stefan, I now indeed resised the image on the page and also made a thumbnail on the picture you see before clicking on it.
Also all the dead pages should now only show that the page is under construction.
Thanks


----------

